

Facts has finally died. 360 B.C. - A.D. 2012 - khinrichs
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/ct-talk-huppke-obit-facts-20120419,0,809470.story

======
username3
_"Anybody can express an opinion on a blog or any other outlet and there's no
system of verification or double-checking, you just say whatever you want to
and it gets magnified. It's just kind of a bizarre world in which one person's
opinion counts as much as anybody else's."_

Are any start-ups or companies working on this problem?

------
jonsen
Is that a fact?

